# Okay, which one of you is it?



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Let's be honest here, who is it...come on, fess up...mg:
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=21954>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats funny:furious: I want a #3 Coke as the drink:furious: 
Jody


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

NO WHEEL WEIGHTS NECESSARY


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Who ever said those L's could not haul some weight around were sure wrong!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess the John Deere Ls have more room then i thought that had.:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I guess the John Deere Ls have more room then i thought that had.:lmao:
> Jody *


dunno about that jody.. it looks like a pretty tight squeeze....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *dunno about that jody.. it looks like a pretty tight squeeze.... *


Yea but he got in, now after he eats will he be able to get out:furious: 
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnray13 _
> *Let's be honest here, who is it...come on, fess up...mg:
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=21954> *


weres the wide load sticker lol:furious:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

looks l;ike he's on aJDL110 to me-- back tires aren't large enough to be n L120


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I resemble the guy, but I don't own a little Deere and my hair is dark brown. But I do feel his pain in wanting some fries when the lawn is only half done.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah no gearshift lever so its got to be a L-110. Can we discuss this lawnmower abuse. Lets see one fat guy and a lawn tractor at his favorite place. At least my 260 pounds is spread out over 6'6" and not down thru the middle.   :tractorsm :secret:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> * At least my 260 pounds is spread out over 6'6" and not down thru the middle.   :tractorsm :secret: *


ROTFLMAO!!

But just think of the money all of us big guys save on wheelweights.   

BTW 250 here. But I guess to you I am short. just 6'2"


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm a trim 315 stretched out at 6'-3". My problem is I never met a donut I didn't like


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the guy in the picture must have shaved his head to minimize wind resistance and increase his top speed. :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Why couldn't the guy have been on a cub, it would have saved us JD owner a lot of grief!!! Just kidding....I thought is was funny though!unch:

Shouldn't the caption start with "You might be a ******* if"
:stupid:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My guess is that the guy is a drunk that has had his license revoked. He should be allowed to drive anything except maybe a bicycle.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, Chief I betcha you got it right. He's real safe also, but boy I need sunglasses for the legs. Just what I want to see, a fat guy, in shorts on a lawn tractor.:twoonone:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *My guess is that the guy is a drunk that has had his license revoked. He should be allowed to drive anything except maybe a bicycle. *


The guy could definetly stand a little bike ride from time to time... but who am i to talk..i weigh in at a svelt 220 (and climbing)


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*What?*

No cup holder!!!!!!!!:homereat:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: What?*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *No cup holder!!!!!!!!:homereat: *



Oh yea he has a cupholder but his right thigh is overhanging it. It is where the gearshift lever would be on L-100.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

if he got a trailer.. he could pull his sweetie around too...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=20853>


Thanks Johnray for the pic


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

That is bad!!!!!!!mg: 
I don't think that tractor could handle tthe weight of them both!:chicken:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks sj like i needed to see that again 
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

no kidding...that is rough. I had just about gotten over that.:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Come on guys! I almost lost my dinner on that one! LOL


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Thanks sj like i needed to see that again
> Jody *


sorry jody.. i could not resist.. and anyway, blame it on johnray.. hes the original poster.. ive just recycled it... over and over and over again.. OK i promise no more..


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

darn, i was in the middle of dinner. dont fight guys, there is enough to go around. warmth in the winter, shade in the summer.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thank you, thank you thank you SJ. PLEESE DON'T!!!!!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Dang, she's about big enough to eat hay and pull a wagon !!!!!!!


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*wow*

Your right. I am to blame. I did post it. To make up for my transgressions I take you to Carnival...
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=22211>


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I think his "Sweety" is why he goes out to eat!!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WOW! Is right. Nice recovery johnray!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I can see again and what i see i like:winky: :clap: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

could this be another success story from the ATKINS diet?? 


Before:
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=20853>







After:
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=22211>




oops sorry jody.. did it again...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Im blind:dazed:  why me
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Both those pictures are cruel and unusual punishment! One I can't have and the other I don't want! Gees guys! I never want to see that big one again! It physically hurts to look at it! Could make a lesser man gay!mg:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> * Could make a lesser man gay!mg: *



yeah, joe but one look at the hotties pic would swing you right back to the other side...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

C'mon guys....fat girls need love too.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

bontai -- I notice you didn't make it clear which one you want and which one you don't want -- a big man needs a big woman.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I did mention that I didn't want to see the BIG one again. I realize that fat girls need loving too, and I shouldn't say too much about fat people as I am one, but that lady must weigh double what I do. She could kill a man, and it wouldn't be pretty. The other lady could kill a man too, but it would take 6 guys to get the smile off his face


----------

